# Anyone use Back on Track products?



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Anyone using back on track products on their dogs or themselves?

I'm thinking of buying the back support for me and perhaps a dog blanket for Augie and wanted to see what people's experiences were with the product.

Thanks.:wavey:

Get Back on Track -Therapeutic Horse, Dog, People Products


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I got Back on Track coats/rugs for the dogs back in October. The initial reasoning was it was much colder in Nor Cal and I wanted to keep the dogs warm. I noticed lots and lots of dogs wearing them. Then I started asking around and people loved the way they worked. They seemed to keep the dogs warm and helped prevent stiffness. My dogs wear them now whenever we trial and it’s been cold. Neither of my dogs has ever seemed stiff or sore and I did not notice any difference in Mira, but Barley has been running significantly better since he started wearing it. He just seems more loose and his weaves particularly have gotten much faster.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

My barn lady swears by them... she wears them.

All the guys at the track use them on their horses and wear various items themselves (riding is hard on the back, hands, and knees).

And I use the wraps for my horse who has arthritis related to an old injury - it seems to help him.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Update.

I purchased the back on track back support and have been using it for the past month.

I don't know if it is the placebo effect but when wearing it I don't have any lower back pain and it increases my flexibility. I've been wearing it during agility and can run and move freely without any pain or stiffness. 

For me it was a good investment and is working.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I have been wanting to try them.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Augie's Mom said:


> Update.
> 
> I purchased the back on track back support and have been using it for the past month.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback, I think I may look at some of their stuff or myself!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

sammydog said:


> Thanks for the feedback, I think I may look at some of their stuff or myself!


If you buy if from the back on track website they have a 30 day return policy for people products.


----------

